# Favorite ink



## Conch times (Jun 23, 2012)

It might not quite be my prized possession but it is my favorite ink! I love the markings on this little guy!


----------



## epackage (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a fantastic piece...


----------



## Conch times (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you sir.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2012)

I think so, too.

 A wonderful swirly, sir.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 24, 2012)

awsome crudeness!


----------



## Conch times (Jun 30, 2012)

What caused the swirls? I have seen a lot of this in the bottles we have found.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 2, 2012)

Jay,...Great little ink...The swirls are usually from ground water and dump chemicals leaching material (silica) out of the glass....


----------



## Conch times (Jul 2, 2012)

So this happens when it's buried? Not while being made?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 2, 2012)

If the base pic is an good indicator, the bottles was blown with the swirls. Etching from ground minerals makes the bottle look and feel rough from missing glass. Hard to make a definite call from the photos.


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 2, 2012)

great photo!!!


----------

